# How many times a day should I be feeding?



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey guys,

Quick question..

I'm taking my dogs off Prey Model Raw due to the extreme inconvenience for us. Its just a LOT of work and we live a very busy life. It has worked WONDERFULLY for the last 3 1/2 years but I've decided to switch back to kibble.

So, with that said..

I have a 4 year old, 80 lb Boxer and we are feeding him about 2 1/2 - 3 cups of Evo. On raw, he was eating once a day at night. Is it ok to continue that feeding schedule? I just gave him his first meal of kibble and it was about 2 1/2 cups. I know a lot suggest twice a day, but he's been at one a day for the last 3 1/2 years.

Anyway, any suggestions or input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Adrian


----------



## apriliamille (Aug 28, 2013)

holy smokes 80 pound boxer ?
our 2.5 year old boxer (65 pounds) gets 2 cups of his kibble in the morning and 1 cup with a lil topper of cooked green beens at night
our 8 month dobe pup (58 pounds) gets 2.5 cups morning 1.5 cups night.
we feed them heavy in the morning due to activity through the day of playing and what not and light at night due to sleep
i dont know the validity of bloat and deep chested dogs with huge food servings. but we dont risk it.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I also do twice a day. I really only have one bloat-prone breed (PWD) so for her 2 meals a day makes me 'feel' better, and then I also have 3 littles, which twice a day plus a treat at noon makes me feel like they're not at risk for low blood sugar. <shrugs> Plus, hey, they love to eat! Why not make it more than once


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

AdrianVall said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Quick question..
> 
> ...


Firstly, I have to admit that 2 1/2 cups of EVO seems a lot to me as it is a very calorie dense food. How active is your dog? 

Our extremely active GSPs each get 11 oz, twice a day. One is 60 lbs, the other is about 57 lbs. If they do field work or have done a big run, we may up that a bit and/or add some other protein like fish or chicken.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I have been feeding my dogs twice a day for quite a while. I used to feed once a day when I was younger. My dogs do seem to do better eating twice a day. It really depends on how your dog does eating just once a day.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> Firstly, I have to admit that 2 1/2 cups of EVO seems a lot to me as it is a very calorie dense food. How active is your dog?
> 
> Our extremely active GSPs each get 11 oz, twice a day. One is 60 lbs, the other is about 57 lbs. If they do field work or have done a big run, we may up that a bit and/or add some other protein like fish or chicken.


Well, according to the feeding guideline on the back of the bag, its telling me to feed him 2 7/8 cups. He's not overly active during the week, but the weekends we are usually quite active. But I may just dial it down to 2 cups a day for a bit to see how he looks. I'll adjust as needed.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Also, thanks for the input guys. Greatly appreciate it.


----------



## apriliamille (Aug 28, 2013)

remember. its a guideline. and not all kibble has the same kcal. example our boxer's food is 376 cal per cup if your feeding the "red" evo 527 cal per cup
this is on the feeding print out that comes with my food

Recommended Feeding Guidelines are based on a standard 8 oz measuring cup.

Optimal Feeding amounts may vary with age, size, and activity level. Please use the information below as an initial recommendation only and adjust accordingly. if your worried about them being "hungry" stove top some green beans


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

AdrianVall said:


> Well, according to the feeding guideline on the back of the bag, its telling me to feed him 2 7/8 cups. He's not overly active during the week, but the weekends we are usually quite active. But I may just dial it down to 2 cups a day for a bit to see how he looks. I'll adjust as needed.


As was already mentioned, what is printed on the EVO bag is merely a _guideline_; you need to tailor the amount you give your dog according to his dietary/energy needs. Especially if he is only active during the weekends.

No offence, but I would consider an 80lb boxer to be overweight, when the breed standard is 60 - 70lbs for a male (22" - 25"). 

FWIW, my guys also like cucumbers, green beans (don't have to be cooked), carrots, apples, peppers...

Bonne chance,


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> As was already mentioned, what is printed on the EVO bag is merely a _guideline_; you need to tailor the amount you give your dog according to his dietary/energy needs. Especially if he is only active during the weekends.
> 
> No offence, but I would consider an 80lb boxer to be overweight, when the breed standard is 60 - 70lbs for a male (22" - 25").
> 
> ...


There's really no way to tell if a dog is overweight without seeing the dog. Even if the breed standard says one thing, there's plenty of BYB dogs that are outside the standard and much larger, in overall size, without actually being overweight.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Having had boxers in the past, I would divide up the ration into 2 feedings - a.m. and p.m. Boxers have a tendency towards bloat. No sense in inviting it.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

meggels said:


> There's really no way to tell if a dog is overweight without seeing the dog. Even if the breed standard says one thing, there's plenty of BYB dogs that are outside the standard and much larger, in overall size, without actually being overweight.


I agree. However, I have yet to see a boxer that weighed 80 lbs that was proportionally large enough for that weight to be considered logical.

Again, IMHO...


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

SubMariner said:


> I agree. However, I have yet to see a boxer that weighed 80 lbs that was proportionally large enough for that weight to be considered logical.
> 
> Again, IMHO...


Mine weighed about 90 lbs and I promise you he was not a bit overweight. He was just enormous all over and truly solid muscle. Not from a BYB either, he just ended up really big, and only weighed 10 lbs when he was 8 weeks old. Glad I didn't buy him with the plan for him to be a conformation dog, LOL! It happens. I see plenty of fit, healthy male boxers that are in the 80-85 lb range. Maybe it depends on the area and what the breeders are doing but around here, a male boxer weighing 80 lbs would not be out of place at all. Some boxers that I see are so lanky and weedy, and I'd prefer a bigger dog that has more muscle. I guess it is just personal opinion. 

But back to the point, I would prefer to feed any dog at least twice daily, but especially a breed prone to bloat.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

flashyfawn said:


> But back to the point, I would prefer to feed any dog at least twice daily, but especially a breed prone to bloat.


Totally agree...


----------



## danielba73 (Sep 12, 2013)

As everyone has already stated, twice a day would seem right in my opinion.


----------

